# Reo Help



## kimbo (6/1/15)

Hi 

I just cleaned Alexandra, but now when i squeeze the bottle there is nothing coming up in the little pipe. If i unscrew the atty and blow from the top i can blow bobbles in the bottle, but if i press it to get some juice up in the tube there is nothing


----------



## Andre (6/1/15)

Loosen the bottle 1/8 or 1/4 of a turn. Also check if the bottom of the tube is not sucked to the bottom of the bottle - did you cut the bottom of the tube to an inverted V?


----------



## Jimbo (6/1/15)

Hi @kimbo

Just check the black little O-Ring.

The bottle might not seal properly (The O-ring might be bent or twisted so it doesn't create an airtight seal)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (6/1/15)

Thank you thak you @Andre @Jimbo 

It was a combination of the two. I cat to small V in the pipe the begining and the o_ring got misformed, so i just re did the V and took the o-ring out, cleaned it and not she is dripping like a school girl ant a Justin Bieber consert

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jimbo (6/1/15)

I got a good tip here on the forum as i think I over tighten my bottles and that caused the o-ring in the bottle cap to buckle and bend.

Someone suggested that I take the o-ring out of the bottle cap and fit it over the neck of the bottle.

Result is a good airtight seal and no disfigured o-ring.

See pic below

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Jimbo (6/1/15)

Glad you got sorted Kimbo


----------



## kimbo (6/1/15)

Jimbo said:


> I got a good tip here on the forum as i think I over tighten my bottles and that caused the o-ring in the bottle cap to buckle and bend.
> 
> Someone suggested that I take the o-ring out of the bottle cap and fit it over the neck of the bottle.
> 
> ...


 I must do that as well, i am guilty of over tight


----------



## zadiac (6/1/15)

Jimbo said:


> I got a good tip here on the forum as i think I over tighten my bottles and that caused the o-ring in the bottle cap to buckle and bend.
> 
> Someone suggested that I take the o-ring out of the bottle cap and fit it over the neck of the bottle.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. Did that and it works way better than original setup. Everyone should do this. Kudos to the someone who suggested it to you


----------



## Silver (6/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks for that. Did that and it works way better than original setup. Everyone should do this. Kudos to the someone who suggested it to you



I think it was @andro

Am still using the original setup though - and not had a problem. I don't overtighten the bottle. If I do make it too tight, it tends to move around a bit once connected. I tighten it just until it starts feeling like the threads have gripped it properly. After the bottle is empty, it normally feels a bit tighter than it was when I put it in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jimbo (6/1/15)

Yes I think it was @andro who gave the tip 

I actually got O-rings on all my bottles now, thus no need to take o-rings on and off when using another bottle or switching juices.

Occasionally I had leaking from my bottle as well due to disfigured o-ring when over tightening, since using the o-ring on the bottle neck method I don't have this leaking either.


----------



## LandyMan (6/1/15)

Jimbo said:


> I got a good tip here on the forum as i think I over tighten my bottles and that caused the o-ring in the bottle cap to buckle and bend.
> 
> Someone suggested that I take the o-ring out of the bottle cap and fit it over the neck of the bottle.
> 
> ...


I tried this, but it is a bit too messy for me ... the joy of Jane lies in the fact that she doesn't leak, but when I tried this method I kept getting a little juice on the outside when changing bottles or refilling, so I am back to the o-ring inside the cap

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

